# More SOPA News



## LightyKD (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll let the video do most of the talking but we really should pass this video along to as many people as possible

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yHL912jlyE0#!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2012)

He sounds annoying.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 2, 2012)

Can't you at least both to briefly summarize what this topic is about?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2012)

This interest The Catboy


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2012)

not really news
from the looks of it, it's just a youtuber trying to get fame off a popular subject.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jan 2, 2012)

Tonitonichopchop said:


> Can't you at least both to briefly summarize what this topic is about?


Basically the big companies who are suing people for piracy are the ones who released the pirating tools in the first place.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 2, 2012)

Eh, I already know all there is to know about SOPA.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> not really news
> from the looks of it, it's just a youtuber trying to get fame off a popular subject.


He is already famous on youtube, this is him just explaining the fact that people who are against SOPA are also the people who released the tools for piracy.


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > not really news
> ...


The video linked was uploaded on the 24th of December, it now has 7,851 views.

That's not famous.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jan 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJIuYgIvKsc ...that's famous


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


He has his own page, that video is just a re-upload, it's not too shocking it would have less views than the original.


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> He has his own page, that video is just a re-upload, it's not too shocking it would have less views than the original.


Well that's a mistake on my part; I don't care about SOPA.
No idea why OP didn't just link to that one.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > He has his own page, that video is just a re-upload, it's not too shocking it would have less views than the original.
> ...



Sorry. I'm currently juggling a few errands but I really wanted to get the video out. Als, yes the guy in the video has a very annoying voice BUT his points are valid. Even if a good majority of us here know what the fight is about and for, there are plenty more who do not and I'm just trying to do my part to pass the word.


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank goodness SOPA is exclusive to USA. I can't imagine what Sweden would be like with so many anti-piracy laws.

Sadly, if Congress gets the bill thru, they raise the bar for anti-piracy laws on an international level.

I do believe websites like Google, Tumblr, Reddit, Wikipedia and Facebook will make a blackout in protest of SOPA. Am I right, or...?


----------



## Themanhunt (Jan 3, 2012)

SOPA affects every country. That is part of what will be passed with the SOPA bill. Any website, any host, any where.

Typical American [censored]s.


----------



## zachtheninja (Jan 3, 2012)

Vote Ron Paul!
(He apposes the SOPA)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> Thank goodness SOPA is exclusive to USA. I can't imagine what Sweden would be like with so many anti-piracy laws.
> 
> Sadly, if Congress gets the bill thru, they raise the bar for anti-piracy laws on an international level.
> 
> I do believe websites like Google, Tumblr, Reddit, Wikipedia and Facebook will make a blackout in protest of SOPA. Am I right, or...?


Sadly SOPA is not limited to the USA, it will effect the internet on a worldwide level since it will effect sites like Google and GBATemp will be effected by this law. This law is honestly the worst abuse of power the government has ever come up with and it needs to be stopped.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 3, 2012)

So basicly the ones who propose it are the ones who Promoted piracy in the first place?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 3, 2012)

zachtheninja said:


> Vote Ron Paul!
> (He apposes the SOPA)



As does the President currently in office.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> So basicly the ones who propose it are the ones who Promoted piracy in the first place?


Hypocrisy at it's finest


----------



## Grawly (Jan 3, 2012)

zachtheninja said:


> Vote Ron Paul!
> (He apposes the SOPA)


NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## Supakitsune (Jan 3, 2012)

Grawly said:


> zachtheninja said:
> 
> 
> > Vote Ron Paul!
> ...


agreed


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Supakitsune said:


> Grawly said:
> 
> 
> > zachtheninja said:
> ...


I second this agreement.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> Supakitsune said:
> 
> 
> > Grawly said:
> ...



I third this statement.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 3, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Supakitsune said:
> ...





I Substitute this statement and replaced it with my own!!!


----------



## Flame (Jan 3, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > A Gay Little Catboy said:
> ...



your just spamming the thread.


----------



## exangel (Jan 3, 2012)

[yt]JhwuXNv8fJM[/yt]
^ WTF SOPA IS, from an educated, outside perspective (Brit), and how it could and would affect *everyone*.

edit: Thanks to snailface for the fixed embed code


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 3, 2012)

Why the f*ck doesn't anyone make an anti-spam/scam act? Seriously, I've had enough with this spam in my inbox and completing surveys to complete another survey.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't think SOPA is a problem, realize this site we are on, GBAtemp, will most likely be blocked in America because of it's content.
Yes there are no roms, but GBAtemp does provide files and information on how to use things like Flashcards and other devices that can be used for piracy. This means that more than likely even GBAtemp will be greatly effected by this and most likely will be under fire. That is just one example, now think of a world where even Google will be attacked even though they are only a search engine (and an advertiser, but that's a different story.) This problem doesn't just mess with America here people, it fucks with the world.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 3, 2012)

zachtheninja said:


> Vote Ron Paul!
> (He apposes the SOPA)



F*ck Ron Paul, that racist son of a bitch! Seriously, the Rom Paul camp need to get their heads out their asses. A vote for ANY republican is a vote to go backwards and destroy all of the human progress made in this country. Do any of you Paul Supporters actually watch the news and see what the hell is really going on? -same goes for any republican NOT in the 1%. How the fuck can anyone in the 99% vote for people hell bent on stripping away rights and keeping the poor down?


----------



## nando (Jan 3, 2012)

zachtheninja said:


> Vote Ron Paul!
> (He apposes the SOPA)




yes! disregard all his fucked up views solely based on this issue alone people! do it!


----------



## Grawly (Jan 3, 2012)

LORD RON PAUL APPOSES THE SOPA EVERYONE


----------



## Gahars (Jan 3, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Why the f*ck doesn't anyone make an anti-spam/scam act? Seriously, I've had enough with this spam in my inbox and completing surveys to complete another survey.



Congress actually did in the 90's or early 2000's (I forget exactly when). Lobbyists were able to get language added to the bill to make it ineffective and weak.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.huffingto..._n_1206347.html

"White House Will Not Support SOPA, PIPA"


----------



## MasterPenguin (Jan 14, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> Thank goodness SOPA is exclusive to USA. I can't imagine what Sweden would be like with so many anti-piracy laws.
> 
> Sadly, if Congress gets the bill thru, they raise the bar for anti-piracy laws on an international level.
> 
> I do believe websites like Google, Tumblr, Reddit, Wikipedia and Facebook will make a blackout in protest of SOPA. Am I right, or...?





> In a leaked letter sent to Spain’s outgoing President, the US ambassador to the country warned that as punishment for not passing a SOPA-style file-sharing site blocking law, Spain risked being put on a United States trade blacklist . Inclusion would have left Spain open to a range of “retaliatory options” but already the US was working with the incoming government to reach its goals.
> United States government interference in Spain’s intellectual property laws had long been suspected, but it was revelations from Wikileaks that finally confirmed the depth of its involvement.
> More than 100 leaked cables showed that the US had helped draft new Spanish copyright legislation and had heavily influenced the decisions of both the government and opposition.
> Now, another diplomatic leak has revealed how the US voiced its anger towards outgoing President Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero last month upon realizing that his government was unlikely to pass the US-drafted Sinde (site blocking) Law before leaving office.
> ...



Not linking the source since it links to many torrent related things. Just google some text if you want the source. Still think it's USA only?


----------



## metamaster (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought SOPA can't shut down a site per say, but just remove it off search engines, cut revenue from advertising companies and cut it's domain name.
The site can still operate, but for how long?
Choking rather than killing...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2012)

How did this happen? http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/204167-sopa-shelved-until-consensus-is-found


----------

